# Wives’ tastes in cars



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok here it goes...
(...) My wife did not like the car at all. I guess I'm glad I didn't put in a second reservation


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My wife did not like the car at all.


What didn't she like?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rsbell said:


> What didn't she like?


She thought it looked small, though I explained to her it actually feels bigger inside than Model S.

Essentially that was it. Also it was right next to a white Model X and she wants that car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My wife did not like the car at all.


your wife sounds like a spoil-sport 

still jealous of her dyson supersonic though....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> your wife sounds like a spoil-sport
> 
> still jealous of her dyson supersonic though....


The exact quote...

"It looks no different than our current car [Hyundai Sonata]".

Important to note she is not and never has been a car person though she has eyes for Model X right now.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok here it goes...
> 
> Nice guys (2 of them). They really talk the car down. They say Autopilot is "crap" compared to S/X. It was a bit odd to be honest as they have no reason to upsell since they're not selling anything. Also take that with a grain of salt as they said AP 2 in the S is better than AP1.
> 
> ...


@SoFlaModel3,

I was going to ask what she didn't like but you answered above! I see she likes the X, does she like the Model S? I guess more drive time for you in the Model 3.....no competition in your household!

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> @SoFlaModel3,
> 
> I was going to ask what she didn't like but you answered above! I see she like she the X, does she like the Model S? I guess more drive time for you in the Model 3.....no competition in your household!
> 
> Ski


She has decent seat time in the passenger seat of my dad's S now. Hard to say. I don't think she likes it either. The X catches her eye though. Good news for me - we don't share my car ever. She drives hers and I drive both. Usually when we go out I'm driving regardless of which car, so she just prefers to be a passenger.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The exact quote...
> 
> "It looks no different than our current car [Hyundai Sonata]".
> 
> Important to note she is not and never has been a car person though she has eyes for Model X right now.


Ouch! I mean, the Sonata is not a bad vehicle at all (sister car to my Optima I believe) but still, ouch.
(...)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> "It looks no different than our current car [Hyundai Sonata]".





Lovesword said:


> Ouch! I mean, the Sonata is not a bad vehicle at all (sister car to my Optima I believe) but still, ouch.


That's nothing.
My wife thinks the Model 3 looks like a Dodge Neon from certain angles.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's nothing.
> My wife thinks the Model 3 looks like a Dodge Neon from certain angles.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I would be so happy if my wife didn’t like the 3! But I’m pretty sure we will be fighting over who takes it to work each day.
(...)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> (...) Also it was right next to a white Model X and she wants that car.


This is the _same_ wife who you negotiated with on a reasonable budget for the 3 ??? (Kudo to your no-nonsense labeling approach, @JWardell ! )


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I would be so happy if my wife didn't like the 3! But I'm pretty sure we will be fighting over who takes it to work each day.
> (...)


This just happened yesterday... for wifey...









Guess _who_ will be begging to get to drive it -even if occasionally - until Midnight S≡R≡NITY gets here... in 15-18 months?!


----------



## MINI MAN 101 (Apr 13, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok here it goes...
> 
> Nice guys (2 of them). They really talk the car down. They say Autopilot is "crap" compared to S/X. It was a bit odd to be honest as they have no reason to upsell since they're not selling anything. Also take that with a grain of salt as they said AP 2 in the S is better than AP1.
> 
> ...


SoFla3: What didn't your wife like about TM3?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MINI MAN 101 said:


> SoFla3: What didn't your wife like about TM3?


Check posts above, Mini Man, and congrats on your first post!!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Some women or rather people are kill joys..,

Don't buy the car if it's going to piss your wife off...not worth the headache...

If she is just not interested? Well good luck in that marriage..,

How often does your wife show you a new dress or shoes or whatever and you could really care less but you act excited...?

Turnabout is fair play...

Imo if you dig the car...a good wife would at least pretend to be interested..lol for 45 minutes .. 

Just as a courtesy ...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> Some women or rather people are kill joys..,
> 
> Don't buy the car if it's going to piss your wife off...not worth the headache...
> 
> ...


So to clarify (and be fair), she has heard me talk non-stop about this car for 20+ months, so she put in the time. She doesn't mind me getting the car at all and she won't mind being in it as a passenger either. She just doesn't see the big deal (hype) with it, but again she's not a car person at all.

She's a "bag lady" and that hurts more than car payments


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

In the land of immediate gratification 20 months is a very long time..

Projecting balance is always important even though many of us are extreme car or electric car enthusiasts...lol

She sounds cool...good luck...and definitely buy some bag she is dreaming of when your car comes in to share happiness.


----------

